# Flipping Fish Tips



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

I have an 8 gal. Biocube set up as a QT because my 20 gallon broke. Anyway, I know that it's a little cramped but I needed to treat my B&W Heniochus for what I believe to be some fin nipping. So I dripped him in and he was doing fine, but as soon as he got in there he is just freaking out. My first question: Is the stress from going from a big to small tank gonna kill him or will he calm down in a bt. 2nd: It looks like fin nipping but nobod bothers him in the 92, can it be fin rot? 
I'm treating him with Mele/Pimafix. Someone get back to me with some suggestions asap. I'll be checking this post aout every 5 min. so just kep an eye out. If ou need any other info just let me know. Thanks!

PS
I killed the lights and put a towel over the tank to try and calm it down (kinda like a bird). Good or bad idea?


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

Nevermind. He's fine. Sorry for freaking out. If an Administrator could either delete this or change the title, that would be great. Thanks and sorry again!:lol:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you sure you want this deleted? I think it's useful as it'll help others who experience a fish "flipping" out when put into QT does not always mean the fish is going to meet its demise. 
I think it was a good call on the lights out & cover up. As the owner of a bird I can tell you that's the perfect "time-out". If it works for birds & babies why not fish? :lol:


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

Good Call. I just started freaking because out of the few fish I have he's one of my favorites! I agree w/ Aunt Kymmie. Let's keep it up but change the title to something like Flipping Fish Tips. It would make a good post.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Absolutely love the name of this thread!

Glad to hear your Heniochus calmed down.


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah. He's chilled out and is swiming fine. I'm still worried about his fins though. After really looking him over it Looks like it's Finrot (Thanks a lot Petco). Anyone use Maracyn? What do you think of it?

Sorry! Didn't realize we already changed it. I'll post this somewhere else. But since it's changed...Who's got tips?! lol. I've always done the "covered bird method"


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

HardCory said:


> Yeah. He's chilled out and is swiming fine. I'm still worried about his fins though. After really looking him over it Looks like it's Finrot (Thanks a lot Petco). Anyone use Maracyn? What do you think of it?
> 
> Sorry! Didn't realize we already changed it. I'll post this somewhere else. But since it's changed...Who's got tips?! lol. I've always done the "covered bird method"



you probably know this, but I've been educated by wasting a lot of money buying live stuff (fish) from chain petstores, from petco to petclub to petsmart. I've learned that the best kept fish have always been local fish stores w/o chains, and even then picking would be really scrutinized. Buy the best fish you can find, at a reasonable price.

your cover the bird method is great!!! I use it while I acclimate fish in my fresh water tank -- black plastic bags are great!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I always add fish to the tank with the lights out or dimmed. I think this alone is a huge tip make the fish feel more secure.


----------

